# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Ditta individuale - autovettura

## areali

Buongiorno, nonostante le numerose discussioni in merito non ho ancora le idee ben chiare..
Il mio problema è il seguente: mia madre, titolare di una ditta individuale ha deciso di acquistare una nuova autovettura, siamo indecisi se intestarla a lei persona fisica oppure alla ditta. In particolare:
- l'attuale autovettura intestata a mia madre verrebbe ritirata dal concessionario, se la nuova viene intestata alla ditta è necessario operare una "vendita/conferimento"?
- se l'autovettura viene intestata a lei persona fisica, la ditta può detrarre i costi relativi all'utilizzo dell'auto (assicurazione, manutenzione, carburante)? Se no, attraverso un contratto di comodato d'uso gratuito si può ovviare il problema?
- nel caso in cui l'auto venga intestata alla persona fisica c'è modo di poter detrarre l'IVA d'acquisto?
- se invece, l'auto viene intestata alla ditta individuale, l'utilizzo a uso promiscuo (detrazione 40%) configurerebbe un fringe benefit in capo a mia madre? 
Ringrazio per la disponibilità. 
ar

----------


## danilo sciuto

- no
- sì
- no
- no

----------


## areali

> - no
> - sì
> - no
> - no

  Grazie per la veloce risposta.
Per quanto riguarda il punto due, registro a contabilità il costo dell'assicurazione e delle manutenzioni anche se è intestata alla persona fisica (quindi senza p. iva)? E' necessario un comodato?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie per la veloce risposta.
> Per quanto riguarda il punto due, registro a contabilità il costo dell'assicurazione e delle manutenzioni anche se è intestata alla persona fisica (quindi senza p. iva)? E' necessario un comodato?

  Risposte entrambe positive.

----------


## areali

Ringrazio per il chiarimento, molto gentile.

----------


## areali

> Risposte entrambe positive.

  Un altro dubbio: il contratto di comodato deve essere registrato o può bastare il timbro dell'ufficio postale per avere data certa? Deducibilità spese al 40%?  
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un altro dubbio: il contratto di comodato deve essere registrato o può bastare il timbro dell'ufficio postale per avere data certa? Deducibilità spese al 40%?  
> Grazie

  Il comodato può essere sia verbale sia scritto; solo in questo secondo caso va registrato.

----------


## nikoneffedue

> Il comodato può essere sia verbale sia scritto; solo in questo secondo caso va registrato.

  Nel caso del comodato per un auto, questo va registrato solo "in caso d'uso". Io lo farei in forma scritta facendo timbrare un francobollo alla posta per avere la data certa, naturalmente stampando il contratto su un unico foglio eventualmente fronte-retro.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel caso del comodato per un auto, questo va registrato solo "in caso d'uso". Io lo farei in forma scritta facendo timbrare un francobollo alla posta per avere la data certa, naturalmente stampando il contratto su un unico foglio eventualmente fronte-retro.

  A che serve la data certa ?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## nikoneffedue

> A che serve la data certa ?

  La considero una precauzione in più, tutto qui. Visto che i contratti in genere pongono una durata (annuale o altro). Ciao

----------


## MicheleP

Buongiorno, avrei un dubbio da porvi. Un professionista acquista un'autovettura. La sua contabilità va tenuta ovviamente per cassa, non per competenza. Se acquista l'auto mezzo finanziamento, è corretto riportare la fattura integralmente pagata nell'anno e quindi recuperare in un'unica soluzione il costo? Io ritengo di si: al di là se i soldi glieli presti un familiare o glieli dia una finanziaria lui comunque prende quei soldi e paga in unica soluzione la fattura. Vorrei un vostro consiglio a riguardo, grazie

----------


## fabrizio

L'acquisto dell'autovetura non è deducibile per cassa ma va assoggettato ad ammortamento a meno che non si tratti di un minimo.

----------


## MicheleP

> L'acquisto dell'autovetura non è deducibile per cassa ma va assoggettato ad ammortamento a meno che non si tratti di un minimo.

  Grazie Fabrizio! L'ammortamento può essere rilevato anche nel caso in cui il professionista non abbia ancora saldato la fattura?

----------


## bepizomon

sì, anche se paga a rate l'autovettura può cominciare a dedurre l'ammortamento.

----------


## paolab

Segnalo che da 1/1/2013 la detrazione e' limitata al 20% al posto del 40% (calcolato sui limiti di ci art. 164)

----------


## nico2014

Di tutti i quesiti, l'ultimo è il più interessante perché sul problema se la ditta individuale debba o meno addebitare all'imprenditore stesso una quota per l'uso personale dell'auto non risulta affatto chiaro né a parole né con alcun esempio numerico. 
Esempio: Agente di commercio 10.000 euro costi auto nell'anno di cui 8000 deducibili e 2000 indeducibili.
(4500 x tab. Aci) = 2600
valore del benefit = 2600 - 2000 = 600
Dal 2012, poiché sembra che la regola generale sia diventata la totale indeducibilità dei costi se non viene emesso alcun benefit (fino a concorrenza del benefit vi è la totale deducibilità, poi interviene la regola della deducibilità parziale quindi 80/20 per gli agenti), quegli 8000 sono deducibili solo a condizione che gli venga riaddebitato il benefit di 600 oppure gli venga emessa una fattura di 600 + iva. 
Vorremmo sapere se qualcuno concorda su questi numeri. Grazie.

----------


## JFloyd

Mi inserisco, a distanza di tempo nella discussione, per un quesito riguardante il futuro l'acquisto di un'autovettura da parte di un lavoratore autonomo operante in 741010 - ATTIVITA' DI DESIGN DI MODA E DESIGN INDUSTRIALE. 
Fermo restando che se acquistata con partita iva è possibile dedurre il 20% dell'imponibile iva e detrarre il 40% di iva, avrei alcuni quesiti: 
- il mezzo potrebbe rientrare nel super-ammortamento del 140% (sul 20% suppongo)...?
- Il 60% di iva indetraibile, diventa un costo da poter dedurre insieme al 20%?
- SIccome il nome della persona fisica, corrisponde con quello dell'attività, il libretto di circolazione del mezzo, sarà come quello di un privato e comparirà solo il nome, oppure sarà riportata una qualche dicitura che individuerà il mezzo come "aziendale" o acquistato con partita iva? ...scusate ma non sò spiegarmi meglio...
- RC Auto, pertanto, come verrà considerato? alcuni agenti sostengono di valutare bene la cosa perchè si potrebbe incorrere in costi maggiorati rispetto ad uso esclusivamente privato...
- Il mezzo inoltre potrà essere utilizzato, senza incorrere in eventuali problemi, anche da familiari conviventi tipo moglie oppure si rischiano eventuali problemi, sia dall'agenzia delle entrare, che per il codice delle strada?

----------

